# Dolce Tebe



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2012)

Inutile girarci intorno. Oggi l'incontro con manager mi ha leggerissimamente fatto saltare i nervi.Per la serie...Chi cazzo ti credi di essere? _Per qualsiasi esigenza c'è Gelmy_:incazzato:


Sul tardi ho sentito Gabriele e abbiamo deciso di affogare le nostre giornate di merda in un mare di colesterolo, trigliceridi e zuccheri.
Serata Burger king.
Io ho preso un bacon whopper con fanta gigante e lui un double whopper con coca.
-Rutto libero? mi ha chiesto succhiando come un formichiere dalla cannuccia
Mi sono guardata intorno -Non per me. 
Morale.
Ha mollato la tipa ma lo sapevo. Quello che non sapevo invece è che le ha lasciato casa a tempo indeterminato ovvero fino a quando lei non trova una sistemazione consona.

Ho contato fino a 10. Poi fino a 20. Poi non l'ho tenuta.
:incazzato:No sei coglione. Perchè solo un coglione fa una cosa del genere.
Non dico di sbatterla fuori di casa ci mancherebbe, però non è in mezzo ad una strada. Parenti in vita ne ha, mica deve andare a vivere al cimitero no? Capisco che vivere con lo zombie in casa sia pesante (Una fontana di Trevi) ma è lei che deve andare, non tu.


Ed è pure casa di Gabriele e_ il coglione  _dorme dal fratello su un divano letto ikea, che per carità...
Ma ti metto una bomba altro che lasciarti casa a tempo indeterminato a fare la Madonna piangente. Ti blocco i dotti lacrimali con l' ipnosi. C'è un limite davvero a tutto.
Poi mi ha chiesto di Manager anche se spia  blog e forum quindi non è che ci fossero delle novità.
Tra l'altro è l'unico della mia vita reale che sa...e devo ammettere che questo mi crea qualche filtro (meno male...)
Gli ho di nuovo chiesto di iscriversi o magari solo fare l'ospite...Fa tutto il ritegnoso verginello dicendo che non avrebbe tempo (però per spiare lo trova) e che comunque per ora preferisce fare il parassita del forum. _Non è che lavoro all' ospedale di Grace anatomy_
Va beh. Non scopa. E' un pò acido.


Mattia mi ha chiamata circa otto volte.  Alla prima ho risposto, all'ottava pure poi ho spento il cellulare. E ha chiamato Gabriele.
-Ha le antenne dritte?- mi ha chiesto
-Da quando mi ha tradito le ha a prescindere dritte.-
-Classica coda di paglia anche se...Manager...
-Con Manager ci sono andata qualche settimana fa e non abbiamo nemmeno consumato. Hai letto tutto il 3d quindi non è che devo dirti cose. E le antenne di Mattia sono dritte da anni
-Posso chiederti una cosa? Se non ti avesse tradito, tu lo avresti tradito?
-...che domanda è?
-Tu cosa pensi. Conoscendoti
-Forse si...forse no... So che ho sempre tradito tutti. Il mio livello di fedeltà era di circa 8 mesi...con Mattia ci sono stata dentro fino al settimo anno...e poi non l'ho nemmeno tradito subito dopo...
-Veramente non ti stai sentendo in colpa?


Questa domanda è aleggiata nella testa fino a quando non sono arrivata a casa.
Ho salutato Mattia e mi sono infilata in bagno. Avevo bisogno di un ora hanmmam personale Tebe.
Ho buttato sali da bagno profumati al biancospino dentro l'acqua. Poi ci ho cacciato qualche goccia di olio essenziale alla menta. Bicarbonato. E mi sono abbalenata dentro l'acqua.
Non mi sento davvero in colpa?
Mattia è venuto a tenermi compagnia. Si è seduto sul gabinetto e mi ha passato una lattina di coca.
Mi ha raccontato della sua giornata informandomi di tutti i gossip e io della mia. Della strigliata in guanto di velluto di Manager e del fatto che l'ho percepita assolutamente ingiusta e me la sono segnata.
Mi ha chiesto come stava Gabriele.
Chiacchiere serene. Il bagno illuminato solo dalle mie infinite candele.
Mi ha lavato la schiena e ha provato ad affogarmi.
Poi, facendo finta di asciugarmi i capelli ha tentato di soffocarmi con l'asciugamano.
Ha anche provato a fulminarmi con il phon ma grazie a Dio avevo già svuotato la vasca.
Abbiamo riso come pazzi.


Ora sono qui. Scrivo.
Mi sento in colpa?












No. Perchè non c'è nessuna colpa che io mi senta addosso.
Non questa almeno.
:diavoletto:


----------

